# Moebius booth



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Did any one get pics of moebius wonderfest booth.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

You mean like this? :dude:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The more I see of the Dracula sculpt the more impressed I get. The subtle texturing in the hands is just amazing.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

it's like a table from model heaven !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

On Count Dracula, Bela's left hand looks more dramatic if uncovered by the cape. Modeler's choice to leave hand covered or not.


----------



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you sir great pics


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

At a guess I'd say chances are the portion of the left hand under the cape is undetailed and molded to attach to the cape piece.
As for me I say don't fix perfection.

Looks like that Confederate Raider's about ready to Saddle up and ride into town. Y'all still on schedule for this summer?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics, I Wish I could have been there. But pics like these are the next best thing!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> At a guess I'd say chances are the portion of the left hand under the cape is undetailed and molded to attach to the cape piece.
> As for me I say don't fix perfection.
> 
> Looks like that Confederate Raider's about ready to Saddle up and ride into town. Y'all still on schedule for this summer?


He should be riding in sometime July...


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Dracula looks really good in this picture.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

SUPERBOY, WONDER WOMAN, still a June release?


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Moebius is going from strength to strength. I love the Aurora reissues - can't wait to get my hands on Wonder Woman and the Confederate Raider. I am really going to enjoy painting these kits. I have the other two already, but great to see you putting these in the hands of those that do not. 

The Dracula sculpt is going to be great as well. I am definately buying this kit as well. This kit will be a great build and a joy to paint! Thank you Moebius.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I love the Dracula kit as well. It shows that you can work with the Lugosi estate. Bela Lugosi Jr., don't think of him as difficult, he has helped many iconic star, get what should have been theirs, ask the family of the two Stooges, not who last name was Howard. If you could imagine how any film star not getting paid when their pre-1960 movies were shown on television. I do miss on the kit, the widows' peak hair piece, Lugosi wore in the film. I will buy this.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

apls said:


> SUPERBOY, WONDER WOMAN, still a June release?


Due in late June from the looks of it. Shipping out of China Monday, most likely 3rd week arrival in Seattle.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

WOW !!!!!!
What a table that is. Good thing I wasn't there, I'd be arrested for leaving puddles.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I was more interested in this part of the table


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Oops... I missed that part.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope I don't come off as a complete ignoramus (a partial one will do  ), and this will only be my third year going, but will Moebius have a booth at San Diego Comic Con as well? The two times I have already gone have been just on Saturdays, and I only kept to the main room. My model-making phase of life just started earlier this year, so you guys would definitely be a booth I'd be looking out for there, this time. 

The whole thing is just so overwhelming, though.  http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=295700&id=533695174&l=f50fd235f8


----------

